# A date in Time



## vickibarlow (Feb 4, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what is the signifigance of the date October 24 in the history of Middle Earth?


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 4, 2002)

The day before the Council of Elrond in 3018, or possibly the death of Saruman at the hands of Grima Wormtoungue. Sorry, timelines are not my speciality.


----------

